# 1010C ?s



## eegger (Jul 30, 2017)

My first ? and not very IT knowlegdable. Be patient. 
Just obtained a 1010C from neighbor mechanic and friend.
# on plate is C 11078
He says was originally an AG crawler and blade added later, he is very knowledgable.
But it is very yellow!!
I thought all Ags were green and industrials yellow.
Also looking for operator's manual.
Any help and guidance appreciated.
I'd like to win that beer back
Thanks
eegger


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum eegger! According to tractordata.com, it's an industrial, and I knew it before I checked there because I almost bought one a few years ago! Here's the link.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/5/57-john-deere-1010c.html


----------



## eegger (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you tractor beam. Your answer will confirm my beer!
I understand it's not the best dozer ever built but maybe simple enough I can maintain and enjoy.


----------

